# Siporax Vor- und Nachteile



## robsig12 (25. Jan. 2010)

Hallo,

in einem anderem Forum bin ich auf das Thema Siporax aufmerksam geworden.

Nun ist es ja in erster Linie einmal teuer.

Ist der Preis gerechtfertigt, ist es soviel besser wie __ Hel-X wenn die Berechnungen stimmen sollten, wäre es 250 mal wirksamer (mehr Besiedlungsfläche) wie Hel-X 12.

Ich beabsichtige eine Teicherweiterung, und möchte deshalb eine weitere Biokammer im System installieren. Da hätte ich an 50 Liter Hel-X 12 (schon gekauft) und unter dem Hel-X wo das Wasser einströmmt, könnte ich mir ja 5-10 Liter Siporax vorstellen.

Wer hat Erfahrungen im eigenem Teich darüber gemacht, wer kann Vor- bzw. Nachteile aufzeigen.

Für alle Antworten besten Dank


----------



## hermes03 (25. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Siporax Vor- und Nachteile*

Hi,
also eindeutiger Nachteil von dem Zeug:
Du kannst es nicht bewegen. Benutze es an einem 800 Liter Aquarium und es setzt sich schnell zu. Ist auch verständlich.
Damit müsstest du es oft auswaschen und reinigen damit du den Dreck aus deinem System bekommst.
Gruß Marcel


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Siporax Vor- und Nachteile*

Hi Robert,
ich kenne das Material aus dem Aquarium, und dort als Nitrat-Entferner.
Der große Vorteil von dem Material ist, dass es auch in einem kleinen, schnell durchströmten Filter funktioniert. 
Nachteilig sind der Preis und die nötige Menge bei einem echten Nitrat-Problem (also wenig Pflanzen im Vergleich zu Tieren+Fütterung).
Mein Vorredner hatte sicher recht mit der Vorfilterung - da fehlt mir am Teich die Erfahrung. Bei mir im Aquarium habe ich 1 Liter Siporax hinter 6 Litern "klassischen" Medien in einem mäßig "befütterten" 120 Liter-Becken - das geht etwa 12 Monate gut.
Ich würde denken, dass Siporax dort eine Alternative ist, wo man keinen Platz für Rieselfilter oder riesige __ Hel-X- Wannen hat, um NOx abzubauen. Die Vorfilterung muss freilich passen.


----------



## robsig12 (26. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Siporax Vor- und Nachteile*

Hallo Rolf,

willst Du damit andeuten, das es alle 1-2 Jahre gewechselt werden muss?

Dann wäre es echt zu teuer. Platz habe ich ja, und __ Hel-X läutf ja sehr gut. Nur das Einfahren dauert halt immer recht lange.


----------



## Torsten. Z (26. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Siporax Vor- und Nachteile*



> willst Du damit andeuten, das es alle 1-2 Jahre gewechselt werden muss?



Ein Bekannter hatte es in einer seiner Biostuffen und nach 2 1/2 Jahren war es nach seiner Aussage nicht mehr sauber zu bekommen. Da ist dann eine Menge Geld in die Tonne gewandert.
Ich denke für den Teichbetrieb ist das nicht geeignet.


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Siporax Vor- und Nachteile*

Hi Robert,
ich meinte eigentlich das Intervall, ab wann der Filter mechanisch gereinigt werden muss. Auch nach über 2 Jahren läuft das System - und ich kenne niemanden, der das Siporax weggeworfen hat.


----------



## kois-fuer-kenner (30. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Siporax Vor- und Nachteile*

Ich glaube, dass Siporax für die Filtration für Teiche nicht geeignet ist. Es ist zu kleinporig. Das Filtermaterial  Crystal BIo von der OGATA Koifarm ist von seiner Struktur grobporig und frei durchströmbar, diese Eigenschaft ist so weit ich es weiss bei keinem anderen am Markt befindlichen Produkt vorhanden. Durch sein geringes Gewicht von ca. 130 KG / Qubikmeter ist es auch sehr leicht aus dem Filter zu entfernen, wenn man es mal reinigen müsste. Ich habe meine Filteranlagen mit Crystal Bio bestückt und  auch bei starker Fütterung sind die Wasserwerte optimal.  Für mich das z.Zt.  beste Produkt am Markt.
Gruß

Markus


----------



## robsig12 (30. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Siporax Vor- und Nachteile*

Lt. Sera ist Siporax aber auch durchlässig, sprich es werden kleinste Kanäle durch den Ring erwähnt. Habe von einem Bekannten einen Ring erhalten, und ihn mal unters Mikroskop gelegt. 

So wie es aussieht, haben die Bakterien da schon reichlich Besiedlungsfläche.

@Jürgen: Was hältst Du eigentlich vom Siporax?

Bild 1 4x vergrössert Bild 2 4x vergrössert Bild 3 10x vergrössert.


----------



## hansemann (11. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Siporax Vor- und Nachteile*



> Ich habe meine Filteranlagen mit Crystal Bio bestückt und auch bei starker Fütterung sind die Wasserwerte optimal. Für mich das z.Zt. beste Produkt am Markt.



Mir wurde nach Erkenntnissen aus Praxisversuchen über einen längeren Zeitraum davon abgeraten. Außer im Rieselfiltersystem sei Crystal Bio ungeeignet (u.a. sehr scharfkantig, zerbröselt usw.). 
Ich denke, es ist nicht das oder jenes Filtermaterial gut oder schlecht, 
viel wichtiger ist die *richtige* Anwendung. 
Pauschale Aussagen sind daher für mich von geringer Relevanz.

Viele Grüsse
Hans


----------

